# HSE to access Private Hospital capacity



## odyssey06 (5 Jan 2021)

An agreement between the Health Service Executive and private hospitals to provide extra capacity during the Covid-19 emergency to the public health system is expected within days. Any overall deal is likely to be for a period of about 12 months and would involve individual private hospitals or hospital groups agreeing their own particular terms regarding HSE access to a percentage of their capacity. While the Government had previously sought access to 40% of private hospital beds, any agreements are likely to involve a lower figure, closer to around 25%.








						Agreement with private hospitals expected in days
					

An agreement between the Health Service Executive and private hospitals to provide extra capacity during the Covid-19 emergency to the public health system is expected within days.




					www.rte.ie


----------

